# Ear piercing



## Kay_

It’s been awhile since I was able to hop back on this forum after having my first child back in May, 4 months later and I finally have some time for myself again! 

I wasn’t sure where to post this but I wanted to have my baby girls ears pierced in November maybe a week or two after she turns 6 months old. I was just a little concerned and was wondering what other parents thought about this... I feel like a really want to have it done for her but I also feel so bad doing it after watching videos on YouTube they seem like it hurts them to much! I’m not sure what to do now. Can anyone share their experiencing or thoughts regarding ear piercing for babies?

Thanks to all<3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Go to a tattoo place, not a mall place. I personally wouldnt pierce her ears but that's a personal belief on my end. It's a very popular thing to have done though.


----------



## red_head

I wouldn’t do it, I don’t know why you’d do something that causes them pain, but that’s just my opinion. I don’t think it’s as popular in the UK as it is in other countries - it’s quite unusual to have it done here until they’re older (like 10yrs +) xx


----------



## NoGreaterLove

I personally did not have pierced ears until I was 13 years old and I had to beg my mom to let me at that age. I haven’t pierced either of my daughters because I want them to make that decision for themselves. I have a friend (in her 30s) who’s never had her ears pierced and she doesn’t feel like she’s missing out. I think it’s a personal decision but definitely don’t condemn those who choose it for their children.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Personally I wouldn't pierce a baby's ears. My DD is seven years old and I'm waiting until she asks for her ears pierced. 
If you do decide to do it then tattoo places are safer than the ones that use the guns :)


----------



## ClairAye

Bevziibubble said:


> If you do decide to do it then tattoo places are safer than the ones that use the guns :)

Absolutely this but, the ones I know of won't pierce a baby's ears anyway. Personally I don't like it for various reasons and think it is best for the child to make the decision for themselves when old enough. :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Personally i disagree with piercing babies ears. What benefit does it have? Id personally wait till she was old enough to ask but each to their own!


----------



## Robin Cooper

Try to find good tatoo place and check all desinfection aspects


----------



## HLx

I haven't had a babys ear pierced, personal opinion I don't really like them on young young babies, but I don't ever judge someone who has done it!

My 7 year old had her years pierced last summer at Claire's... DO NOT GO THERE please if you do decide, I know some people have had good experiences there, I'm one of them had a cartilage ear piercing in February this year just to see how and why my daughters got so bad.

My daughter is a clean freak, she would clean them the right amounts of time, she would never touch them, tbh I think she was afraid of touching them, they ended up getting that infected over the space of 24 hours about a month or two after having them done, the earring went into her ear, caused a massive lump which she still has today, it was only until me and my mum decided to literally pin the poor girl down and take them out that she got any form of relief, shes now been earring free for a few months and shes so much happier, and says shes never having them done again. However mine has been fine, but my nieces also went the same as my daughters.

Do not ever get them pierced with a gun, that's my only advice to you, if you want to do it, do it properly and go to a tattooist that uses needles instead, definitely a bit more scarier for the child, but that's how it has to be if that's the case! My other niece had her ears done at 6 months old, by Claire's and hers has been fine. I think it's just pot luck with them tbh, but I wouldn't take that risk again! I have many many piercings myself, such as 2 lots in my lobes, cartilage piercings, my navel, my nose, my tongue and I've also had a few more that's been removed, my first ever cartilage piercing was done with a gun and that had to be surgically removed, and I also had my nose pierced with a gun, which I had to basically rip from my face as it got stuck, had it re done with a needle and no issue :)

I'm not here to judge anything you do it's your child and you can do whatever you like! Just please.... no piercing guns!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I don’t like it, personally, I’d rather her be old to enough to ask for it, but it’s common in many cultures.

My Puerto Rican friend did it on her baby daughter, for instance.


----------



## love.peace

I feel that putting a hole into a child's body should be their choice. When/if my children ask then they can have them pierced. Body autonomy is a huge things for our family and so so important


----------

